# Préavis



## Soleil71 (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,

Je post ce message pour une amie qui est en litige avec un parent.

Elle a les enfants depuis 5 ans. Les enfants sont partis le 7 juillet au soir car elle ne les a jamais pendant les vacances scolaires.
 Elle n'a pas reçu de lettre de licenciement. (Je lui ai dit d'attendre car c'est le problème des parents).

Mais la question est que ces congés payés commence le vendredi 22 juillet au soir jusqu'au mardi 23 out au matin.

Les parents doivent venir la voir le 18 juillet s' ils lui remettent une lettre de licenciement quand doit elle faire son préavis car le préavis est d'un mois ?

Je vous remercie pour elle.


----------



## Pioupiou (13 Juillet 2022)

bonjour,

Pour moi si le préavis part du 18 juillet   avec la remise en main propre contre décharge, il est suspendu le lundi 25 juillet au lundi 22 août (si c'est un jour de CP acquis)et reprend le 23 août pour se terminer le mercredi 14 septembre , sauf erreur de ma part.


----------



## Soleil71 (13 Juillet 2022)

oui c'est Ce que je pense moi aussi.


----------



## isa19 (13 Juillet 2022)

oui le préavis se fera en 2 fois car pendant les congés acquis le préavis est suspendu. Si elle ne s'entend pas avec les PE elle peut exiger l'envoi de la lettre de retrait  en LAR et pas en main propre cela lui fera gagner du temps LOL


----------



## Nanou91 (13 Juillet 2022)

Avec accord du salarié, le préavis peut se faire sur des CP Acquis


----------



## Soleil71 (13 Juillet 2022)

merci pour les réponses.

Mais elle vient de me dire que sur le contrat, elle n'a pas différencié ses semaines de congés avec les autres semaines car elle prend 8 semaines.
5 semaines pour ses congés payés et 3 autres dans l'année.
Don les parents peuvent la mettre en préavis ? ?

comme me la dit isa19, elle n'est pas obligé de les recevoir et elle attend sa lettre par la poste. ça serait même mieux.


----------



## Pioupiou (14 Juillet 2022)

Si aucune date n'est définit au contrat comme le prévoit la convention, elle a l'obligation de les donner avant le 1 mars de chaque année ou à défaut suivant le délais de prévenance fixé au contrat. Dans le cas contraire a moins d'un accord écrit entre les parties il va y avoir litige qui risque fort de se terminer aux tribunaux


----------

